# where should a newbie go for a catfish?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Hi!

I'm new here. I'm thinking about catching a catfish, I do not care too much about a giant one, I just have never cought a catfish before. I think I knew the basic theory, I just do not know where to go.

I live in Columbus. I hear Buckeye lake should be OK, or maybe Hoover or Alum?

I'd be happy if you can share your opinion.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Lake has lots of smaller cats...usually not too hard to catch a few out there. I've had decent luck with them at Alum while carp fishing. If you can find nicer holes along the Scioto River you can catch them there as well.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Interesting - I fished for carps maybe 5 times at alum already and usually in the mean time try to catch a catfish with chicken liver etc. Well, I cought two turtles, but never a cat!
greg


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Chicken liver usually gets you a small catfish from my experience. We have a secret dough recipe (don't we all) that someone we met down out Deer Creek was nice enough to share with us. They were using it for carp bait and it works both on carp and on channels. 

Lately we've switched over to frozen chad. It works pretty well on cats, but last time we were out, turtles kept hitting my FIL's line. At least that's what the suggest was here. Whatever was hitting it took everything but the head. 

We go down and fish the spillway at Deer Creek a lot. It's pretty easy to catch a small cat down there on just about anything.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Thommes: thanks!
I did not know that there is a dough for a cat. I will have to research this a bit, wonder what is the base for it, blood or what?

One more think - can someone give me maybe a link to map (google maps are probably easiest to use - satelite view rocks!) to the Deer Creek spilway mentionet above? I cannot find it on-line.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> to the Deer Creek spilway mentionet above? I cannot find it on-line.


Do a mapquest search for the "city" of Crownover Mill, Oh. 

Steve


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I would fish Alum Creek Lake off of rt.23 on either side. I would try and catch some bluegills and cut them up for cutbait. If you're new to the sport don't worry about trying to find shad. Once you catch a catfish you will probably like it and you can post more threads to get more information. Check out all threads posted by me and there should be at least one or two good threads full of information that you are looking for! Good Fishing
Cameron


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Shrimp was also getting the channels to hit a lot, at least down at the spillway, and from what I hear someone pulled in a mess of channels at Buckeye Lake on shrimp and nightcrawlers. We buy some stuff they sell at the bait store for convenience, but grovery store stuff works just as well. Not sure which is cheaper. Thaw, peel and fish.



> can someone give me maybe a link to map


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...GSFzH0FAWsoKyiFDM+nkKbVRk2djc/XlshS2+BtrP9avZ

I think the star is right on the spillway. 



> I did not know that there is a dough for a cat. I will have to research this a bit, wonder what is the base for it, blood or what?


Ours is based on bread. Do a google search on dough baits and I'm sure you'll find lots of recipes. I've seen the blood baits and it looks too messy and time consuming. 

I haven't tried bluegill fillet as a bait. I tried live bluegill down at the spillway at Deer Creek and watched my pole bounce around all night due to the bluegill swimming around. I thought something was chasing it a couple times but no fish on that pole that night. I was going for the big ones as I'm tired of getting tiny hits and tiny catfish.


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello All,

Hey Leckig,

All the bodies of water that you mentioned have have granted several nice cats, have lived last 5 yr in columbus so hoover has been my catfishing fishing hole in general and the last yr my pard and I have pulled in at least 6, 10#-20# and many many 2#- 8#, 

At Alum have only done well near hogback in swollen streems,

and at Buckeye!! lived in licking co. for a number of years and have total faith there, may not get a big fish every time but i know there in there and general just about always get a cat to bite and some are nice for an aquarium but usually have fun

Best of Luck!!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

This is plenty of info. I will giv it a try on the weekend.
Greg


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

This is plenty of info. I will giv it a try on the weekend.
Greg


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I can give you a great spot for cats in your area as long as you dont plan on keeping the cats, and release them.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I would not keem them, hate killing fish. But friends of mine hate releasing them...
I happily cought my first cat (channel) on Griggs this Wendsday night. About 3 pounds. Friends took it. Sure think is if we catch a bigger one, I won't let them take it. I love this water monsters! (mean catfish)
Greg


----------

